# Another toy bites the dust



## Westx (Apr 3, 2012)

Anyone else go through a new toy almost EVERY WEEK?

My V Griffin is 5 months & we have to(ok, ok, maybe I just *like* to spoil him) go to PetSmart every week because he's destroyed a new toy. I even tried the non-fluff, the 'extra durable' & the 'guaranteed' toys...he's destroyed everything.

He also has chew sticks & raw hides galore of almost every flavor & size, as well as KONG toys etc...he just really likes the soft textures the most.

Anyone found anything in particular that's worked?

(Here's a picture of him almost a month ago with another one of his victims... ;D )


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

He is SO CUTE!!

I don't buy Willie new toys every week, but he does have two laundry baskets full of toys... So I just get him a new one every so often. He destroys them regularly. I just consider it "the cost of doing business" as they say! ;D


----------



## Westx (Apr 3, 2012)

Griff snoozing with his soon-to-be next victim: the snake


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

Dax will destroy a plush toy in record time. It has been my observation that they last about 1 minute for every dollar spent on them. (That includes a $40 toy supposedly tested by tigers!)

The only toys I have found that last are his Black Kong (he chewed the red version into little pieces), deer antlers and a chew toy called a Goughnut which he really likes.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Mac doesn't destroy any of his toys. He has a soft toy puppy that we had for him when we got him. Well we still that toy. He plays with it all the time but hasn't destroyed it. We have been sooooo lucky he not chewed up anything. He chews his food chews like bully sticks and kongs but has never destroyed anything!


----------



## AlbaF (Feb 22, 2011)

Alba who is 15 months will destroy a stuffed toy in minutes! I have also given up on stuffed beds and cushions as they get the same defluffing treatment  She is currently chewing her way thru an indestructable old Kong!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Riley is an expert toy de-stuffer and de-squeaker. She feels that the squeaky part of the toy is the heart or something because she will literally rip it out and then EAT it! 










The ONLY stuffed toys that last longer than a few days for us are "tuffie" toys. This starfish lasted *months* and she actually just de-stuffed and de-squeaked it last week:

http://www.tuffietoys.com/the-general


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Here is a link to a pet store that keep what I would call the Ferrari of dog toys. My two were getting through $100 worth of soft toys a week. I even took them back to the store and suggested that perhaps their toys weren't up to standard!!! Then I found a "Green alien" and that was a month ao and he is still going strong. You can even hide treats in the aliens mouth, keeps them busy! ;D

Don't think he would stand up to the hardened criminals that chew konks - tha's pretty impressive...or not :'(

https://www.vipproducts.com/retail/files/index.php/categories/view/353/alien-series


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

hotmischief said:


> Here is a link to a pet store that keep what I would call the Ferrari of dog toys. My two were getting through $100 worth of soft toys a week. I even took them back to the store and suggested that perhaps their toys weren't up to standard!!! Then I found a "Green alien" and that was a month ao and he is still going strong. You can even hide treats in the aliens mouth, keeps them busy! ;D
> 
> Don't think he would stand up to the hardened criminals that chew konks - tha's pretty impressive...or not :'(
> 
> https://www.vipproducts.com/retail/files/index.php/categories/view/353/alien-series


Here's what Riley did to the tuffie alien... it took a few weeks, but she still destroyed it!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

I have one of the Tuffy Jr Rings (level 9). It has held up really well, but I never leave it out as a chew toy. We play then I put it away.

Cavedog - how did you get him to play with the Goughnut? I have one that I think Savannah will love if I can ever get her to start on it. She usually takes a while to warm up to a new kind of toy and then enjoys them to no end. She just can't seem to get to the starting point with that Goughnut.


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

Finch will pull the stuffing and squeakers out of soft toys as well so I generally don't buy them for her... but I had been hearing good things about the Skinneeez stuffingless toys. I picked up one for her and she loves it! She did pull the eyes and nose off the face but once she discovered there was no stuffing to get out, she didn't pull it apart anymore... it is her toy of choice on car rides (we keep it in the car b/c our lab WOULD destroy it). She also does really well with ropes we keep in the car and doesn't shred them.

As far as rubber toys, we swear by the black kong and the West Paw Designs zogoflex toys - specifically the Tux, Hurley and Jive. They come with a guarantee. We also have a bunch of empty marrow bones floating around the house and those are always a favorite. Most nights she will grab one to chew while we are watching TV. 

West Paw: http://www.westpawdesign.com/articl...-your-pets-well-being/indestructible-dog-toys


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Finch - PIKE thinks TUX HURLEY and JIVE are a RAP group - LOL


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

R said:


> Finch - PIKE thinks TUX HURLEY and JIVE are a RAP group - LOL


HAHAHAHAHA, I'll never look at those toys the same again 8)


----------



## Ksperdute (Nov 5, 2009)

Are 3 year old V has the best toy that is super tuff. It is shaped like a S and made by west paw design. We have had it for year.He loves it.


----------



## Westx (Apr 3, 2012)

I come home to find his 'super durable' toy I bought for him 2 days ago(2 DAYS!!!) with a hole in it...I'm upgrading to Ferrari ASAP


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Our V doesn't get to distoy toys any more. Simply because he doesn't get to play with his toys rough. 
He gets to play with one toy at a time and even that is collected at the end of the play session. 

He chewed toys and even his soft dog beds. Unacceptable, IMO.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

Laszlo still has ALL his original stuffed and non stuffed toys. Hasn't ruined ONE. He does hate the tags on them tho, he TRIES to chew them off but they just slip out of his mouth.....

He will take down a softball or a baseball like you can't imagine.
This one squeky nubbed ball from walmart, he picked the pieces off it but didn't "destroy" it. I took it away anyways so he didn't get the chance, figured he'd figure that one out and ruin the rest....

If you take and buy your dog a new toy EVERY week don't you think that "could" make him/her destroy them faster so they know they are going to the store? no destroy no store???


----------



## Westx (Apr 3, 2012)

The store is 20-30 minutes away...

Let's just say for kicks that I take him to the store the minute he destroys a toy...you think that would correlate in his mind even though during the ride all he's thinking about is sticking his head out the window, the funny smells here and there, and the other 1,000 ADHD thoughts going through his head?

I'd like to think he's that smart & not that short-term centered; I'd also like to think we could play chess after, too


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, i think that if they notice that you get a new toy once the old one is gone...they are that smart. maybe i just got a good one or i'm raising him right since he doesn't destroy anything he's not supposed to? either way i'm happy.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Some just enjoy chewing more than others. it doesn't make them a good or bad dog. Toys that made it through two other puppies can be destroyed by my daughter dog in a matter of minutes.
She's a sweet dog and doesn't chew on anything else but a toy will be methodically ripped apart.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Pacsirta inherited Sophie's old original toys, mostly the hard rubber, plastic, and nylabone ones. They both don't seem to be big chewers. Well, let me rephrase that  Sophie used to be a big chewer/nipper but with lots of redirection, she now only prefers bones, bully sticks and hard toys (and one time that darn V couch and my shades!).


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

i've caught him twice sitting on my chair....slobbering on my socks....he won't chew them but he puts them in his mouth and waits for me to say "NO" and take them...kinda a sick dog with his games....

can't belive how cool they are tho...i love all animals and dogs but he takes the cake with his grin, noises....and thank god he doesn't do this V fart thing that i read about...
he's let two go so far and they were not fun!!


----------



## Westx (Apr 3, 2012)

Looney said:


> ....and thank god he doesn't do this V fart thing that i read about...
> he's let two go so far and they were not fun!!


mine has horrible gas. and it's like he intentionally does it, because he'll walk by and crop dust anyone on the couch - only thing I'd change about my pup


----------

